

Created stairclimbing robot – Thoughts? - walkerbot

Video 1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1o7KfF4
Video 2: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;5fdXqIkuDAk
Picture: www.walkerbotsystems.com&lt;p&gt;I made this because I wanted to make a robot that worked better than what a major company like iRobot could make.&lt;p&gt;Spent years on it, very interested to hear what the hacker community thinks about it.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;d like to open source it to the world, giving ground drones a boost like air drones have had in recent years.&lt;p&gt;Thanks!
======
sharemywin
why not put it on kickstarter and see how cheap you can get it made for in
bulk?

~~~
walkerbot
Good idea, I've began putting that together -just got a warehouse. I'd like to
get 20 or so hard core hackers / makers to start a community around it. Open
source it.

